
Advice for Ambitious Teenagers - jeffreyrogers
https://ldeming.posthaven.com/advice-for-ambitious-teenagers
======
h2odragon
All sounds like great advice to me; but my teen years are mostly comfortably
lost in a haze of time, alcohol, and lingering concerns about alligators.

I would add: Don't be afraid to change subjects, delve deep into what appears
to be a diversion from a main interest when it catches your attention, and
don't be afraid to find yourself satisfied with a subject and look for
another.

Passion is great. There's this expectation that it become a dead seagull tied
around your neck as you slog for a goal you no longer want and forgot how to
question.

------
harias
Similar :
[http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html)

